# Is there better cable then Quad shield RG6 for long rungs?



## likuid (Jan 14, 2007)

Are there better cables to use for 200-300 feet long runs then the quad shield RG6? 
Any recommendations on amplifiers too?

Thanks,
Likuid.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

RG11 would be the next step.


----------



## Odd Thomas (Oct 1, 2006)

likuid said:


> Are there better cables to use for 200-300 feet long runs then the quad shield RG6?
> Any recommendations on amplifiers too?
> 
> Thanks,
> Likuid.


I dont know Richard but you might be right, RG11 cable is better for longer run's, but also there are more examples like the ( RG213/U ), (7x0.75mm Bare Copper + 7.25mm Solid PE + 192x0.12mm Copper wire + 10.3mm PVC) for extreme long runs of 1000ft.

Or even these RG11U, RG213/U, RG223, 17VATC, 19VATC, 21VATCA SAT100, SAT200, SAT500 cables can be used also.

Just a thought, but still for only 200-300ft, you might be right richard RG11, is right!! Amp's, we dont get me started on Amps now............
0T


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Mr. Odd, welcome to DBSTalk.

RG-213/223 are 50 Ohm cables, not suitable for satellite. They're designed for amateur radio or other communications radio purposes. The "U" on the end simply means that the cable is designed for Underground use and is flooded with a material that seals any punctures to keep water out. Characteristics between RG11 and RG11U should be the same. I don't know what the VATC or SAT cables are, they appear to be something from China though. I suspect they are simply RG59, RG6, and RG11 under different names.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

..Or you could go to hardline or heliax at around $6.00/ft.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Go to any cable company's website. There you will find line loss information, usually per 100 feet at different frequencies.

You can look up the frequencies on the website of any company that sells a line of dish antennas for either C-band or KU band.

Haven't seen a reason to switch from 75 ohm cable to 50 ohm for sat systems.

If I remember correctly Times-Microwave and Belden should have websites.

Quad shield by itself does not mean better. The rest of the cable construction is important.

I bought a spool of RG11 years ago. I'd never use what I bought for sat system, way to much loss.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.timesmicrowave.com/content/pdf/lmr/114-115.pdf
http://www.timesmicrowave.com/content/pdf/lmr/116-119.pdf
http://www.timesmicrowave.com/content/pdf/lmr/120-121.pdf
http://www.timesmicrowave.com/content/pdf/lmr/122-125.pdf

I think these are all quad shield cables. As you can see, the line loss varies from one cable to the next.


----------

